# KoBuKai  KoBuRye???



## SenGoNoKoe (Jun 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this style of Karate? 

The founder of it is Master Takashi Kinjo.

Any thoughts or experiences with this style would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Ippon Ken (Jul 1, 2004)

SenGoNoKoe said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any thoughts on this style of Karate?
> 
> The founder of it is Master Takashi Kinjo.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences with this style would be great. Thanks!


Do you mean Koburyu Kobukai? Koburye is something like Old War Hebrew Bread, right ?

Yeah, I think this is a legit organization and a good Okinawan style of karate (Uechi Ryu). Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## SenGoNoKoe (Jul 6, 2004)

It does help. But that does bring up another question. How does one determine if a particular sytle is 'legit' or not? I assume they have to registered with a given authority? Is it possible to check refrences along those lines? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ippon Ken (Jul 12, 2004)

SenGoNoKoe said:
			
		

> It does help. But that does bring up another question. How does one determine if a particular sytle is 'legit' or not? I assume they have to registered with a given authority? Is it possible to check refrences along those lines?
> 
> Thanks again!


Probably, but your best bet would be to check a school and its instructors out. Nothing beats evaluating something for yourself, honestly, with no outside interpretation.


----------

